# Recommend me some romance...



## sunandshadow (Oct 27, 2010)

I have the urge to read some romance stories where one of the two main characters is some sort of halfbreed or mutant everyone else is prejudiced against.  Either m/m or m/f is okay, bonus points for stories involving pregnancy or a science fiction or fantasy setting.  Links please?


----------



## reaverson (Nov 24, 2010)

I know this is sort of old but http://www.sofurry.com/?pid=1072 (NSFW)
One of the few good stories with red pandas
not as yiffy as it sounds


----------



## jinxtigr (Nov 24, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I have the urge to read some romance stories where one of the two main characters is some sort of halfbreed or mutant everyone else is prejudiced against.  Either m/m or m/f is okay, bonus points for stories involving pregnancy or a science fiction or fantasy setting.  Links please?


 
All righty then 

http://www.jinxtigr.com/category/writing/kings

And then the sequel has your bonus points for including pregnancy-

http://www.jinxtigr.com/category/writing/ghosts

I started out writing what you're talking about


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 25, 2010)

It's amusing to have this suddenly get responses a month after I posted it, but thanks, I'll check both of those out.  

I have no objection to sex scenes BTW, many steamy romance novels have great sex scenes, I just prefer stories that have a big portion of romance in them.


----------

